# Attempted "Paintings"



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I love the watercolor!!!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

They both look wonderful!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Hmm...interesting....I wrote in all caps for my post above (not my usual style but, I do really love that piece) and horse forum auto-corrected it to lowercase....


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, and glad to hear your exuberance! Odd about the forum autocorrection--in the past when I've seen vBulletin autocorrect fix caps lock problems, It Fixes It Like This, Which Is Super Annoying To Read. BUT INTERESTINGLY, IF YOU TYPE IN ALL CAPS, SO LONG AS YOU HAVE AT LEAST ONE (I think) LOWERCASE LETTER IN YOUR POST, IT WON'T CHANGE ANYTHING.

Serious question, though. The watercolors are done on shoddy paper, but they're very frameable, and I suppose if push came to shove I could get better paper or whatever. Still fine for hanging on the wall or whatever, though. Do you think I could sell them on the side to make a little extra money? What would you be willing to pay? I had the price of $50 in my head, but I don't know if that might be too high. Maybe with better paper it would be justifiable?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

It would depend how long you spent on it at well and what you think is a reasonable compensation per hour or so...my design teacher says setting a price is the hardest part though. 

Honestly, 50 seems high (I'm a total cheapo when it comes to art though) but maybe $35ish? If it was on nice paper (as long as you retain your own style, paper can play a roll in how something comes out) and mounted at least I could see paying closer to 50.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

really nicee!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are both very nice, truly! I prefer the watercolor, but then that shouldn't surprise anyone who knows my work. REal talent here!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Aw shucks. All the flattery is going to make me dig out more photos....

These were my high school projects from sophomore/junior years. I tried to dabble in mixed media stuff, with somewhat limited success. Exploring the theme of "the horse as a metaphor for humanity" or some other made-up BS I thought sounded good.

The ugly ugly Camouflage pair:


















I actually liked this one, Carousel:










Tres Vidas was probably my favorite:


















The Horse of a Different Color series, I made my own stamps for:


























I'd forgotten just how ugly this one was:










And Romeo and Juliet were honestly sorta awesome in person (3D graphite chunks and stuff)...someone actually paid money for this pair.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I particularly like the stamps. You have a neat vision.
Who wants to do portraits! do Art!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow those are lovely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks once again to everyone.

Found the oil pastel I was looking for (my first "good" piece--I think I was something like 12 years old):









And from the same time period (guess I actually have improved considerably since then, after all):


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Bubba13!!! When I saw your painting of the one you said you used some dollar general water color made me think of a drawing I did when I was younger!!  Good job by the way!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It is similar, huh? Just reverse the picture, change the gender, and I would say change the color, but since it's in black and white....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love your water color there Bubba, but I think your chance to make money MAY be elsewhere, you should share some of your breed cartoons:lol:


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

You're ****ing hilarious, seriously. Great artists have the best modesty. Keep doing that type of work, you're great!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Did another one, this for a gift to a veterinarian whose been kind enough to show me the ropes, buy me a bunch of lunches, and plan to write me a very nice letter of recommendation. It's his birthday, so I snooped and found some photos of what I'm really, really hoping are his horses!

Photos didn't turn out the best, but I think my painting technique is improving, even without practice.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think you have incredible talent!! Love the last picture you posted too!! Would love to see more!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks! I don't do much very often; I do have a couple of other art threads here and I wish I had just started one and then updated to begin with. 

But the links are here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/graphite-portrait-photography-random-stuff-87587/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/cartoons-82640/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/photographs-92544/


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

NICE!!! I applaud your art. : )


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you! I was just looking at your thread, as well--very nice graphite work.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The picture of Bones is awesome!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Why thank you again. 
Wish I'd taken the effort to really make the headstall/tack look nice, instead of rushing through. It's sloppy, and the bit is too low, which bothers me....


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

JEEZ! Bubba13 ur just impressing me left and right today! I probably was better than you in high school, but Im very out of practice and I know u'd blow me away now! LOL! I do my best in pencil and paper only tho.... I wish I was as diverse in the different media u can do! I LOVE the watercolor also!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've discovered that watercolors are actually fairly easy, if you just go for the "sketch" effect and don't worry too much about actual realism. My watercolor set was 2/$2 at Dollar General, so we're talking about really highbrow art quality here.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Took some photos of some older stuff I've done while I was stuck upstairs with it today.

Portrait of Shorty, in memorium:










And the group, with details:


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the group, the black background really emphasize each horse


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, Cindy! Love, love, love your work....you're just a _leeeeetle_ more talented than me, I think. :wink:


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

